# Interaction with UBER ⭐️



## UBER66 (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi,
I have started to rate my interactions with UBER.

Due to the miss communications that I continue to have maybe they will get my point.

Maybe they will lift the game.


----------



## SydneyUber Chick (Feb 12, 2017)

hahah good luck with that. I must say those that deal with fare adjustments / toll adjustments have been fine in my experience. ANything else is a waste of energy trying to talk to them


----------



## Jay1960 (Feb 22, 2017)

must say mine have been excellent
guess it helps to ask the right questions and be precise


----------



## SydneyUber Chick (Feb 12, 2017)

Jay1960 said:


> must say mine have been excellent
> guess it helps to ask the right questions and be precise


not really. It just helps if you bypass the bots


----------

